# Royal Yacht Gothic 1953/54.



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

Looking for Bill Lewis, 1st Elect.Engr. on Royal Commonwealth Tour, 1953/54, I was 2nd Elect. Engr. He was from Birkenhead. England. Terence Williams.R538301.


----------



## Norman Best (Oct 4, 2005)

HI Terence, I'm sure Bill Lewis ended up as electrical super for Shaw Savill

when I was with the company, 1963-1974.

All best

Norman.(Trunch).


----------



## John King (Feb 4, 2007)

*Royal yacht t*

Thats right I was interviewed by bill Lewis when i joined them


----------



## LenT (Jun 28, 2008)

doric said:


> Looking for Bill Lewis, 1st Elect.Engr. on Royal Commonwealth Tour, 1953/54, I was 2nd Elect. Engr. He was from Birkenhead. England. Terence Williams.R538301.


Jock Hastie was the Senior Elect Super for SSA with Bob Richardson and Bill Lewis, assisting him. They were all in the Royal Albert Dock Office in 1975, when I worked there briefly, prior to coming to NZ to assist Dai Evans here in Wellington.. Jim Glyde ex 4th Mate is here in NZ as is Warwick Thompson ex Deck boy Incidently Dennis Parkinson (Ex 2 Eng Gothic on the tour) was THE Engineer Superintendent at that time.
I also sailed briefly on the Cymric (1964)with Tommy Coulter (2 Ref) ex Royal Tour.
Matt Rankin, Ken Allison & John Walker(all ex Electricians) are still going . There is a Shaw Savill Society in UK who meet annually . They will be in Liverpool in Feb. Cheers, Len Tarleton


----------



## ScottC22 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Royal Yacht Gothic 1953/54*

Hi

My father Leonard Castle was a Leading Telegraphist on the Gothic 1953/54. If anyone remembers him or his colleague Colin Sanders (Sandy) he would love to hear from them.

Scott Castle


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Scott *and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## DENIS.WILSON (Mar 9, 2013)

ScottC22 said:


> Hi
> 
> My father Leonard Castle was a Leading Telegraphist on the Gothic 1953/54. If anyone remembers him or his colleague Colin Sanders (Sandy) he would love to hear from them.
> 
> Scott Castle


MY UNCLE WALLEY RAVENCROFT SAILED ON GOTHIC ROYAL TOUR I HAVE TWO PHOTOS OF HIM /HOLDING THE CAKE THEY MADE/PLUS THE FULL SHIPS COMANY


----------

